# Paypal US$ account



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have Paypal US$ account and was wondering if I can somehow transfer my US$ into CIBC US$ account? I asked this question paypal customer support, but why would they answer


----------



## JB99 (Feb 20, 2015)

gibor said:


> I have Paypal US$ account and was wondering if I can somehow transfer my US$ into CIBC US$ account? I asked this question paypal customer support, but why would they answer


When you open a Paypal account you should have provided your banking information, if not go to personal information and ad you bank account number, then go to request funds (withdraw) or transfer funds to your bank account.
I transfer money to my bank account all the time, just note they will convert it to Canadian funds for you.

Why not leave the money in the account and shop online. or transfer to a friend for a service.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> just note they will convert it to Canadian funds for you


 this was exactly my question .... I don't want to convert to CAD$, I want to transfer US$ to US$ CIBC account


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, Paypal makes this EXTREMELY difficult. In my case, I opened a TD bank account in Florida and linked my Paypal account to it for US$ transfers.

But I was not able to link Paypal to a Canadian account in US$ currency. It could only be Cdn$

Wherever the account is domiciled, that's the currency you must use. This policy may have changed (hopefully for you)


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

I've read that some people have had success with transferring USD from PayPal to RBC USD accounts.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

FrugalTrader said:


> I've read that some people have had success with transferring USD from PayPal to RBC USD accounts.


Yes, but RBC has a footprint in the States. So does TD, that's what I had to use.

But when I set things up 3 years or so ago, it wasn't possible to send US$ to a Canadian branch. When you added the bank, there was no option to choose a currency, it had to be a Cdn$ account.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

This post is from 2011, so I'm not sure if it still works today. But apparently, you can go to a Canadian RBC branch and open a USD eSavings account which can be linked to PayPal.

http://sustainablepersonalfinance.com/paypal-currency-exchange-usd-to-cad-workaround/


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Iteresting... so the major step is :This step is integral. With your account you will receive the routing number of a Canadian branch (021000021) – DO NOT USE THIS NUMBER. The number you need to use is “026004093” which is the routing number of a US Branch." But can't I use Routing Number of CIBC US$ account?


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

gibor said:


> I have Paypal US$ account and was wondering if I can somehow transfer my US$ into CIBC US$ account? I asked this question paypal customer support, but why would they answer


i just went through this and did a lot of research ... 

there is no way to withdraw money directly from paypal into a canadian bank us dollar account .. it can't be done

rbc has something called an e-savings account http://www.rbcroyalbank.com/products/deposits/us-e-savings.html

in the past you have been able to us the rbc routing through new york http://check-routing-numbers.com/026004093/ and move money directly into this account (which sits in royal bank canada not rbc us)

i have read that this no longer works 
or: that you can call paypal and they will help you do it
or: that it no longer works at all

in any event i didn't bother to try and just opened a bmo harris bank account in chicago and of course you can withdraw from it via a check to deposit into a canadian us dollar account

they require a $1000 balance to avoid monthly fees but were the easiest to open of the big 3 td,rbc and bmo that all have an american subsidiary and affiliate banks

the process was painless and they overnighted everything via ups ... i would certainly recommend them


----------



## Sustainable PF (Nov 5, 2010)

FrugalTrader said:


> This post is from 2011, so I'm not sure if it still works today. But apparently, you can go to a Canadian RBC branch and open a USD eSavings account which can be linked to PayPal.
> 
> http://sustainablepersonalfinance.com/paypal-currency-exchange-usd-to-cad-workaround/


Still works.


----------



## Sustainable PF (Nov 5, 2010)

gibor said:


> Iteresting... so the major step is :This step is integral. With your account you will receive the routing number of a Canadian branch (021000021) – DO NOT USE THIS NUMBER. The number you need to use is “026004093” which is the routing number of a US Branch." But can't I use Routing Number of CIBC US$ account?


No, you can't - at least for my research. I did try the CIBC (as well as BMO) and neither worked.


----------

